# Money for nothing



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I watch this programme with increasing annoyance 

They save a few items from the tip , and make them into shabby shic expensive furniture

I can’t believe what people are throwing onto the tip 

Do they not know of charity shops of places like Emmaus ?

Bikes thrown over, kids toys ,crockery , chairs tables 

Once on the tip it’s not allowed to take it without special permission 

Every local authority should have a place where things that could be re used is placed and can be rescued by those who need that item that someone recons is rubbish 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A greed.!!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are several TV programs that Find it, Fix it and Flog it now. And yes we can't believe the prices they purport to get for the tat they paint or 'distress'?
Most I would take back to the tip.

Saying that a friend asked me to take two very expensive and good quality old push bikes to the dump. Sadly both had lain in his garage for 15 years and needed new tyres, brakes, saddles and generally renovating. It would cost more than the bikes were worth so logically they went to the tip.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I watch with amazement as things are thrown on the tip 

Years ago we rescued a Persian rug , oil had been spilled on one corner 

40 years ago, it’s still a beautiful rug and when we rescued it it was beyond value to us 

We furnished our home with second hand furniture which we reclaimed and renovated 

We ate as a family at a table we reclaimed , with chairs we also reclaimed and renovated 

Such a waste to dump it

Our kids would have loved a bike, Albert would have renovated them 

Now we can buy new and even so we have three almost new trex bikes stored in our loft 

We are not that good at selling, but they are not going to the tip, I’d be happy to give them away

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Elf and safety probably prevent the tips from putting stuff out for others to take. I have a vague memory of a scheme starting around here but I expect people started a bun fight or something and they don't do it now. Facebook Marketplace is providing a useful service. We have found a couple of things on there lately. A device for helping roll out the underfloor heating pipe, some water main pipe etc. Kids toys are often on there too. All you do is take a photo and post it with a price.

Talking of which we had an alert out on Ebay for a particular woodburner (Heta Ambition 5). One has come up, brand new, and we have bought it for half price! It does have some paint damage on the top but we know a chap with a sand blaster


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Patina, leave it alone it adds value.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wish I could do stuff up. My pushbike I fear is on its last legs but I suspect it will end up on the tip as it would cost more to fix up than its worth.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't put it on the tip! I am sure there are charities that welcome them to be worked on a given to a child in need. If you can't find one then put it on Facebook Marketplace. You get all sorts of sh/stuff on there that people just want taken away and you would be surprised how often there is someone who wants it!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are just gathering much of our 'stuff' ready for selling at the next village boot sale next month.
But where my wife has heaps of clothes, household trinkets and dozens of plants to sell, I only have old electrical tech and worn out stuff. So doubt I will bother. 
Just dumping old Sky and Humax boxes along with shelves of hardback classics. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it worth taking them anyway Ray? You just never know.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are in France Pat. You can't entice the French to take English books. I do keep a spare Sky and Humax box for any Brit who is in need. But they are gathering dust and mice. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to loiter around any British number plates we saw, while travelling, to see if they had any books that we could exchange. Near the Canal du Midi we left a carrier bag full of books on the deck of a barge with a British car on it. 
It was one of the few negatives of travelling that we could not buy books. Are there any Aires nearby?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Campsites Ray or anywhere Brits gather for the books. They became like gold for us on a long trip.

I won't be dumping my bike. It's still usable for now but I'll likely give it away at some point.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kindle


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat n Baz. I will try and drop 2 dozen off at a beachside (hippy type) restaurant where Brit campers stopover and see.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A recent 'Money for Nothing' show really excelled itself -

https://i.postimg.cc/26hrq5Js/TIP.jpg


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Wish I could do stuff up. My pushbike I fear is on its last legs but I suspect it will end up on the tip as it would cost more to fix up than its worth.


There's a couple of Trek bikes here barry

Mines hardly used but it's a woman's, if you're not fussy, otherwise Alberts needs a new saddle post as the springs gone

Your welcome if you get down this way :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s rubbish

One paints every thing but exactly the same One leg a brilliant colour 

Although to be fair the blacksmith is fantastic and worth his money 

Otherwise people are more than happy to pay big prices for the name

Rather than the expertise 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> There's a couple of Trek bikes here barry
> 
> Mines hardly used but it's a woman's, if you're not fussy, otherwise Alberts needs a new saddle post as the springs gone
> 
> ...


Very kind thanks Sandra. It's not pink is it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Will suit you down to the ground Baz.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Very kind thanks Sandra. It's not pink is it?


Of course it is, a vibrant pink

Suits you sir :wink2:

No it's a regular Trek bike and actually there is little difference between the male and female but you can take you pick

If you need to fling your leg over a higher bar in then be my guest babe>

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lol! Will be in touch when I get back. Does it come with a saddle bag full of Leffe?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Our local tip - sorry, Recycling centre! lives up to its name as it has a shipping container in one corner where bicycles can be placed; I believe a local charity then collects them for refurbishment or parts.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Lol! Will be in touch when I get back. Does it come with a saddle bag full of Leffe?


Actually it could my love

Vintage Leffe 9%, that you didn't manage to drink on your last visit >

But I doubt there would be much leg flinging if you drank that first :nerd:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Actually it could my love
> 
> Vintage Leffe 9%, that you didn't manage to drink on your last visit >
> 
> ...


Oooooh its getting ever more tempting!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wadyawant ............................... blood?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Wadyawant ............................... blood?
> 
> Ray.


I could stretch to one of Sandras homemade pies. Awesome! Actually just about anything she cooks is. I might just go there for my hols this summer instead.


----------



## Manxmike (Apr 13, 2019)

Here on the Island most of the tips have a recycling area, under cover, where useable items can be left (but nothing stays for long).
Recently they had to institute a rule that the local Thai and Philipino families could only stay for 15 minutes. The wife would set herself up with a chair and the kids would grab anything of use, husband would run a shuttle service in a van taking stuff away before anyone else could get near. They then sold the stuff on the local version of fleabay. Good example of enterprise at work. I have watched arguments, running to fights, over broken bicycles and old furniture.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At least it wasn’t flung over to break and smash up 

It can’t be right to throw away good items that someone would love to own 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Manxmike said:


> Here on the Island most of the tips have a recycling area, under cover, where useable items can be left (but nothing stays for long).
> Recently they had to institute a rule that the* local Thai and Philipino families could only stay for 15 minutes*. The wife would set herself up with a chair and the kids would grab anything of use, husband would run a shuttle service in a van taking stuff away before anyone else could get near. They then sold the stuff on the local version of fleabay. Good example of enterprise at work. I have watched arguments, running to fights, over broken bicycles and old furniture.


Sorry where do you live...
So there is a rule that Thai and Philipino families can only stay for 15 mins.........oh pray do tell us more


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Webby just leave it

I’m sure it’s not a racist decision, more to do with cultural norms and perhaps fairness of distribution 

I doubt it’s set up to be a business proposition however enterprising, and if the recycling becomes a scene of fights and disputes I’m guessing it will be closed and no one will benefit 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sandra you miss my point......................"cultural norms" can often be the basis for racist decisions. 

I just do not believe that there is " a rule that the local Thai and Philipino families could only stay for 15 minutes" 

Stop...................think.......................who defines local........................ and how do you spot a Thai family on the tip.
No actually I'm Chinese but my mother was from Douglas.

Also we know with PC gone mad that they would be straight to the EU court of uman rights protesting..........well not any more 

Can't you see it's provocative, ill considered, nonsense.......if someone can show me this rule......................I'll vote for Nigel Farage and go and 

see Jim Davidsons latest tour.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I imagine if local Thai and Philipino families are actually monopolising the recycling centre and working it as a business proposition the workers at the tip would soon recognise them and put a stop to it

Tips are pretty much local to the area they serve, our local tip is patrolled by workers who check that the right containers are being utilised , and that businesses pay to unload there , household refuse is free and I imagine your local tip has the same rules 

Unfortunately we do not have a recycling department for reusable things to be deposited, I wish we did 

At one time the local gypsies that have a council provision nearby were often to be found removing things that had been dumped into the containers , now there is a rule nothing can be taken from the tip without prior permission by anyone and everything is deposited in the appropriate containers, reusable or not .

Would that be considered a local rule ? it’s certainly enforced at our tip 

And that’s what I meant by cultural norms, not everything is down to racist attitudes although I guess if you look hard enough you can imagine it is 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well Webby has now managed to kill off another enjoyable thread.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well you shouldn't give me likes it just encourages me....................I was inviting the OP to give more details of the rule that Thai and Philippino families can only stay on the tip for 15 minutes.....you seemed to like that idea????

Nothing about racism or cultural norms or anything.As I stated clearly in my post I just did not believe it was true..................we all value and want to deal with truth ( I assume)

It was Sandra who launched into the stuff about racism and cultural norms etc............I do not believe it is either of those things because I do not believe it is true ....................we all value and want to deal with truth ( I assume)

I completely agree with her last post but I don't understand it's relevance. She just states a truth. 
I suspect most tips now will not allow *anyone to take anything.It's certainly enforced at our tip. Not locally,across the board
Nothing to do with racist attitudes or cultural norms.I don't understand how people can see those things when they are not there.*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was Sandra …. Of course it was ……..

If I use all those …………and innuendos that you use , would that exonerate me 

Could it possibly be you Webby?

You are hung up on finding racist motives for any posts 

Move here where I live , the people round here don’t care to acknowledge racism 

if and I say If I was racist I’d be a lone voice spitting in the wind 

As it is I’m just a person who lives amongst them, tolerated, who would not tolerate me other than you and your support group?

If I was a screaming racist I doubt it would affect anyone here ! I’m a minority 

Do you have any minorities around you?

I get more racist abuse on MHF , than from those around me who recognise me as different

Yes they recognise me as different in culture and religion

I don’t cover my head so I’m easily recognised, I don’t speak the language so I’m easily recognised 

Yep I’m different 

And being different and missing the culture I’m familiar with, that makes me racist ?,not according to those who live around me

On MHF , well you decide 

I forget you already have

Sandra

As I recognise them as diffent in culture


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You see you are the one who brings these things up all the time...........re read your post........culture,religion,language......its all there.

Many times I have said that I do not think you are "a screaming racist"..................missing your "culture" is perfectly understandable and does not make you a racist...............well perhaps unless you raise it as a problem at every opportunity.

Anyway back to this thread..........as I have said twice I do not think it is anything to do with racism or cultural norms etc.....do you hear that

I simply said that I do not believe there is a rule that Thai and Philipino families can only stay for 15 minutes on the tip.
You are an intelligent woman ...it is clearly nonsense.Does someone go around saying you look Thai you'll have to leave after 15 minutes.

I said all this in my first post.....................there may well be a rule that nobody can stay for more than 15 minutes and this rule may well have come about because of the behaviour of certain individuals................but that's not what was said.

Throw away comments(lies)can sometimes be dangerous and feed a particular narrative and that was all I was saying. 
Increasingly these days we all want to deal with the truth (don't we) See other threads about lies people were fed over Brexit.

You can handle the truth.................can't you ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems to be a lot of words over something I find hard to believe too, a look at council bylaws might show something, or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a 15 minute rule though.

http://www.douglas.gov.im/index.php/services/civic-amenity#.YNrJwOhKjIU


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well researched that man........................like at our tip and many others there is a blanket ban on anyone taking anything. 
It was introduced because of fears that people would sue if an injury was caused by something they took (it was a kids bike I seem to remember that started it off.)
Any specific rule would be taking us back to the "No Irish, no blacks, no dogs" and that ain't gonna happen in our woke world........thankfully.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope you are joking Webby 

Never would I have associated the Op post with no irish, no blacks no dogs 

And you don’t bring racism into your posts?

You do so constantly with your ………….well maybe……?

It never occurred to me there could be anything other than a cultural difference in the the ones who used the tip to make a living 

But it’sSandras fault 

I’m happy to be used as your scapegoat 

Which desert should I head to ?

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You need look back through very short thread and see how it developed...............I am not for one moment thinking you have anything to do with those no blacks etc...............signs. What made you think such a thing.
Although you seem very angry about Asians wanting to buy your house

But did you believe there was a sign that said no Thais or Philippinos for more then 15 mins...................this is how the Tommy Robinsons take control of the agenda.......with false promises and fears........oh yeah.........and lies.

There never was such a rule so we are arguing about nothing........but you still seem to want to defend your point of view like you have been badly done to, or heaven forbid misrepresented

"It never occurred to me there could be anything other than a cultural difference in the the ones who used the tip to make a living"

Pray what exactly does that mean.

I simply said way way back that I did not believe a casual throwaway statement made on here was true..........it is you who have taken us down this road.

And it's still not true........why don't you just admit that..........what you have been told and choose to argue about is not true....why not leave it at that


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually I’m not angry about the Asian buying my house, it’s inevitable 

Again it’s that dam culture thing again 

Are you aware that it’s often the mosques that set the price ,that are the mortgage brokers ?

I’m aware of a few house sales around here , price accepted and as late as contract exchange a downward negotiation of price to complete

Friends of our had the same thing happen just a few months ago full asking price accepted, they found a house they loved, quite excited, on completion day the buyers of their house at the solicitors office stated they could not go ahead unless they dropped the price by 10Th, and vacated the property within a week ,it is it seems common practise and most people are caught in a cleft stick at that point

If we sell we will be downsizing and are in the fortunate position of being able to buy without selling should we find our dream house, but it’s pretty much a closed market round here 

We would take our house off the market on principle if that happened to us despite the time and money wasted. Fore warned is fore armed 

How this thread developed, are you accusing the OP of deliberately spreading lies ? there is no rule like that ? 
I think you would find there is on that tip in those circumstances, what makes you so sure there isn’t ?

Cultural differences, well of course you don’t believe that cultural differences exist 

And you know full well that you constantly change statements to have racial overtones where non were intended 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had experienced Asian buying tactics like that 30 years ago Sandra. After the first time I dug my toes in and the price went up. Take it or leave it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I had experienced Asian buying tactics like that 30 years ago Sandra. After the first time I dug my toes in and the price went up. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Ray.


I partnered with a communications company in Warrington twenty years ago and dealt with a few Asian businesses. My experience was they were a complete nightmare. All nice as ninepence until it came to negotiations and then payment. It's just their way but in the end I got wise to it and would just bung in and extra 25% and let them think they had beaten me down which i think was important to them or i would offer a discount for early payment or just flat refuse to support them until they coughed up what was due.

It's just the way they are. Otherwise they were fine.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, and I put it down to cultural differences, not the colour of their skin 

Just as we Brits stand in orderly lines at bus stops, banks, shops ect 

In Israel when the bus arrived everyone just piled on no, concept of first come first served, we never got the hang of that either, we were first come last served and in danger of being trampled in the rush >

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You refuse to even try to understand....................Once again you state truthful platitudes that mean nothing.

As far as I know no one has ever said there are not cultural differences................................err between different cultures.
I absolutely know there are differences.I enjoy and celebrate the differences and living in a multi cultural society. 
Many of us miss changing aspects of our own culture..................but we don't all go on about it constantly

I wonder what made made you want to believe that I had said such a thing.

We have just seen different examples of cultural ways of doing business.
Ray of course has sad experience of some people's way of doing things in the financial sector.
My friend in Stamford Hill has Jewish people coming round flashing wads of notes to try to persuade her to sell.But hey it's just a different way of doing business...................perhaps they would also drop the price if she decided to go ahead.

So "I don't believe in cultural differences"................that's one bit you have twisted and got wrong............here are the others

No I am not accusing the OP of "deliberately posting lies" as you state. I simply said I did not believe there was such a rule on the tip. 
Why am I so sure,you ask..........................well because Kev researched the place and posted the link on here.

I know that untruths (however unintentional) often start a particular line of thinking, as has happened here. 
It is sad (and more)if it all stems from something that is not true. Ask those in the NHS still waiting for........how much was it ??????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I had experienced Asian buying tactics like that 30 years ago Sandra. After the first time I dug my toes in and the price went up. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Ray.


Funny enough that's how we came to buy this house over 30 years ago Ray

We bought it from a Chinese family who owned a large Chinese restaurant

His first words when we viewed was we can talk about the price and come to an arrangement , I will not sell to an Asian

He was having a house built, apparently the price is not fixed until the property Is completely finished so he had been hoping for an quick sale

He experienced the same thing and despite the waste of his time and money, withdrew from the sale and refused to negotiate, even when they agreed to pay the original price he refused to sell

I would never dream of agreeing a price and breaking that agreement at exchange of contracts, to me that would be immoral

Anyway their loss was our gain, we negotiated a 5 thousand reduction as the kitchen was virtually non existent, I guess because they owned the restaurant close by and didn't need a kitchen as such, my utility room is better appointed than that kitchen was

I think we should have the same rules on house purchase that Scotland has 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What are you trying to do with this thread Peter? Isn't the BLM enough.?

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ray look back over the thread..........I don't want to do anything. 
I simply said way way back that I did not believe something that had been posted about a rule in a tip.
I asked Sandra then to stop and think if she thought it could possible be true in this woke world....................it could have ended there

But then we had all this about cultural differences,racism etc etc etc and has continued.

And now we are talking about Asian business tactics.............I believe you started that one.

Don't have a go at others when you are just as much part of the problem.........or rather the discussion

Oh where's my clique when I want them ??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I think we should have the same rules on house purchase that Scotland has Sandra


And France Sandra.
Although now we do have a 10 day 'cooling' off period now.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> Ray look back over the thread..........I don't want to do anything.
> I simply said way way back that I did not believe something that had been posted about a rule in a tip.
> I asked Sandra then to stop and think if she thought it could possible be true in this woke world....................it could have ended there
> 
> ...


Right Ray

We share the blame it seems >

Although it was me Webby that raised Asian business tactics in property buying , in response to you telling me I was angry about selling my house to Asians , I,m not , concerned yes, ,but you DEFINITELY raised it first

As you so often do , then deny it with …………………maybe……………just think

Ever the bouncing bunny

Sandra


----------



## Manxmike (Apr 13, 2019)

Webby1 said:


> Sorry where do you live...
> So there is a rule that Thai and Philipino families can only stay for 15 mins.........oh pray do tell us more


Everyone has to abide by the 15 minute rule, it was the Thai and Pilipino families who were abusing the facility, please don't read more into the post than was actually there.
I find it interesting that you ask where I am from in one post, then you state your antecedents are from Douglas in another - to me this implies you know exactly where I am from and your comment was a blatant attempt to stir up trouble. Is that what they call "trolling"?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why drag it up again anyway it was all explained ages ago.


----------

